# Jennifer Lawrence will Hollywood den Rücken kehren



## beachkini (18 Sep. 2012)

​
*Schauspielerin Jennifer Lawrence, 22, die mit dem ersten Teil der "Hunger Games"- Reihe richtig erfolgreich wurde, findet Hollywood unrealistisch. Deshalb möchte sie der Stadt L.A. bald den Rücken kehren.*

Die enge Freundin von Kristen Stewart, 22, findet absolut keinen Gefallen an der Bussi-Bussi-Gesellschaft, wie sie jetzt in einem Interview mit dem Magazin "W" verraten hat.

Genau wie Kristen _fürchtet sich sich vor den Paparazzi _und die enorme Präsenz in der Öffentlichkeit ist für Jennifer wohl eher ein Übel, dass sie in Kauf nehmen muss, wenn sie erfolgreich sein möchte.

"


> Hier hat man einfach kein Leben. Sie folgen dir überall hin. Nirgendwo auf der Welt ist das so. Ich will nicht in L.A. bleiben und anfangen zu glauben, dass das die Realität ist


", sagt die sympathische Actress.

Obwohl die frisch gefärbte Brünette gerade große Meilensteine in ihrem Leben feiert (derzeit mit dem Film "Silver Linings Playbook") und zu der Top-Liga Hollywoods gehört, ist das Leben in dieser Traumblasensphäre einfach nichts für sie.

Da Jennifer ursprünglich aus Kentucky stammt, zieht es sie auch wieder dorthin zurück: "Ich liebe es nach wie vor, Filme zu machen. Ich würde sie zukünftig nur gerne von Kentucky oder Prag aus drehen."
(ok-magazin.de)


----------

